
The Effect of Glasses and Sunglasses on Face Perception - laurex
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/31006340
======
illustrioussuit
Full text:
[https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/pdf/10.1177/030100661984468...](https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/pdf/10.1177/0301006619844680)

Alternate:
[https://send.firefox.com/download/51a963abea65b30b/#UQfuqvE0...](https://send.firefox.com/download/51a963abea65b30b/#UQfuqvE0-yvXZ6MOf6lklg)
(expires after 100 downloads/7 days)

------
dajohnson89
This article is behind a paywall.

~~~
ncr100
The summary claims one is less trusted when wearing glasses.

